# ALL my social problems came from school



## joeseph (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys
i realized that every single problem i have came from this stupid place 
i used to be funny and smart , i was the coolest guy in my family , now i am quiet and sad all the time 

school is horrible place , its social nightmare , why i have to stay in one room for 8 hours with horrible people who you try to avoid them when you see them anywhere

i would say you guys in europ and NA are so lucky cuz school here is horrible


----------



## ChocolateStrawberry (Nov 12, 2013)

school is no better here. but yeah I completely agree with what you're saying


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

People should teach outdoors, allow natural activities to take place instead of sitting down staring at a wall...errr.. teacher. You are melted down because your brain recognizes how unnatural is to be sitting for that long. The human body is not made for this..


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

School is horrible, anywhere.


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

School caused all of my SA too  don't like anyone in my grade and my one friend is a senior and will be graduating in may and ill be stuck another year. teachers are boring and there are either too many rules or not enough. It's a waste of my time


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It sickens me when people say that school is much better that 'real life'.

School is HORRIBLE! I completely agree with what you're saying, but you don't stay in just one room do you? You don't at my school...


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

School is the hell on the Earth,where the strongest and coolest people can survive...


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

School is where I as well formed my anxiety. Hate school so much. I also hate everyone in it.


----------



## SoulGem (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree, I also had terrible experiences in school and It wouldn't be surprised if that place was the root of my Social Anxiety. School was meant for torture and psychological harm. Kids should be home schooled.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been thinking the same. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case... Spending half a day with a bunch of fake people that judge your every move cannot be good for anyone.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

xPaperPlanes said:


> Spending half a day with a bunch of fake people that judge your every move cannot be good for anyone.


I know, it's a horrible place with horrible people we all have to go through. :no


----------



## Sarabethq (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow me too, If I look back on it school started all of my SA. Its horrible now im here..


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine too maaaaan!!!!


----------



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

I hate school so much that I can't describe it. If there wasn't school I wouldn't have SA or other mental disorder.


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive thought about this aswell but atleast in my case i dont think school was the cause. More of an amplifier or i could even look at it as the first forced encounter with society. Even if i removed school from the equation(which i agree was hell on earth) my true nature would still be there. Even when i was going to school i had trouble going into stores and generaly any social situation without someone(the more the better) being with me. There was also anxiety eating in public,using restrooms and being around family members. All this could have began with childhood trama, way i was raised, genetic or something completey diffrent ive never even thought of.


----------



## glintPale (Jan 26, 2014)

I share the same thing sadly
but the problem is when we believe all that 
so we lose or self confidence and yeah SA become more and more worse 
School scare me thou.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I wouldn't say all, but it is a very big factor. High School for me was literally watching people having fun, while I sat there doing nothing. Hearing stories of people partying, seeing happy couples, and seeing hoards of laughing friends really crushed my spirits. I tried asking girls out and tried making friends, but they all turned me down. I apparently wasn't good enough to be close to anyone, Prolonged exposure to that probably sparked it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## sometimesnever (Feb 12, 2014)

School limits me. It turns me someone much more different than what is in the inside. Completely a different person who cannot do anything other than sit and dont talk to anyone. And sometimes i think it changes me inside too. I totally agree that school affects us.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. I never liked school, I kept to myself but I was picked on at times. I resented almost everyone & having to be crammed into a room with them was dreadful. The more unintelligent ones thought it was cute to call me out on being quiet or any quirk I had to entertain themselves. 

To be free now is a blessing & you'd have to drag my dead corpse to get me back into that school ever again.


----------



## joeseph (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you guys for supporting me ,I really appreciate it


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

pavane ivy said:


> To be free now is a blessing & you'd have to drag my dead corpse to get me back into that school ever again.


This^
School is prison. It's as simple as that. 
Seriously, it felt like a punishment for being born.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

School wasted my ****ing time and caused me problems. ****ing hate this place and all the retarded ****s in there.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Mr B said:


> I hate school so much that I can't describe it. If there wasn't school I wouldn't have SA or other mental disorder.


School destroyed my life and now I have SA and depression because of that.


----------

